# Panasonic and Toshiba getting out of the TV business?



## wideopenvista (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/01/31/us-panasonic-china-tv-idUSKBN0L405520150131



> (Reuters) - Panasonic Corp (6752.T) has stopped making TVs in China and plans to liquidate its joint venture in Shandong, a company source said on Saturday, the latest in a string of Japanese electronics companies exiting overseas TV markets amid strong pricing pressure.
> 
> The source, who did not want to be identified because the move had not yet been announced to the roughly 300 workers at the Shandong plant, said Panasonic ended production there on Friday.
> 
> The Nikkei earlier reported that Panasonic would withdraw from TV production in China and Mexico. The report said the company was expected to sell the Mexican plant, which has produced about 500,000 units a year, most of which were shipped to the United States.





> Toshiba Corp (6502.T) said on Thursday that it would stop making and selling TVs in North America and was considering similar exits from other countries.


----------



## wideopenvista (Dec 14, 2010)

Added some quotes from the article.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Good for them. They have lost their mojo and have lost tiny niche they had in the market leaving it open for Koreans


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

